# 'Ghost & Mr. Chicken' version of 'Psycho' House?



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Have any of you out there done the version of the house from 'Psycho' as it was modified for 'The Ghost and Mr. Chicken'?

I'm needing some reference photos of the 'Ghost' version. Using video tape, I've managed to figure out some of the basic rearrangements that were made to the set exterior but there are some details I'm still wondering about especially the balcony and front porch area.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I don't know how much change they did to the actual house. It seems to me they did their best to obscure with the hedge, the fact that their interior-set porch area did not match the real Psycho house. Watch the hedge-lined gateway they are always standing at towards the end of the movie... clearly designed for no other purpose than to let the doorway area show, and the house, not. Neat interior, but I don't feel driven to try and shoehorn it into the "real" house the way I did the Psycho sets...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Pygar said:


> I don't know how much change they did to the actual house. It seems to me they did their best to obscure with the hedge, the fact that their interior-set porch area did not match the real Psycho house. Watch the hedge-lined gateway they are always standing at towards the end of the movie... clearly designed for no other purpose than to let the doorway area show, and the house, not. Neat interior, but I don't feel driven to try and shoehorn it into the "real" house the way I did the Psycho sets...


Yeah, I kinda noticed the obscuring going on there. The best effect was the flashing bright light also hidden by the hedges and trees to simulate lightning flashes.

I was thinking, however, that they used the actual modified house for the up close shots since it seemed kinda jury-rigged with all the extra support columns and such.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

And just FYI the dvd of Ghost and Mr Chicken came out today. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

HARRY said:


> And just FYI the dvd of Ghost and Mr Chicken came out today. :thumbsup:


OH, JOY, JOY! You have just made my day! That is definitely a 'must-have' DVD!

I'll have to model Don Knotts in an Edsel with that frightened face he puts on!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Coincidence:

I just walked in the door 10 minutes ago with my new copy of THE GHOST AND MR.CHICKEN on DVD! Obviously, I haven't had a chance to watch any of it yet but I was stunned to see that this is a "scope" movie in 2.35:1 widescreen. That means the TV version we've been watching for all these years is chopped up something awful.

Oh yeah...and, of course, time for my brag: I can watch this on my 51" widescreen TV .


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Actually they released all of Don Knotts movies today. :hat:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Brent Gair said:


> Coincidence:
> 
> I just walked in the door 10 minutes ago with my new copy of THE GHOST AND MR.CHICKEN on DVD!



Congratulations on your wise purchase!



> Obviously, I haven't had a chance to watch any of it yet but I was stunned to see that this is a "scope" movie in 2.35:1 widescreen. That means the TV version we've been watching for all these years is chopped up something awful.


I've always wanted to see it in widescreen. I could tell from the credits at the beginning and end of the 'full screen' editions that I wasn't getting to see all I wanted to.



> Oh yeah...and, of course, time for my brag: I can watch this on my 51" widescreen TV .


You've got me beat there! Mine is only 36" :freak: "'Atta boy, Luther!"


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Whoah! Slown down people: You are barking up the wrong tree here. The Simmons Mansion from The Ghost and Mr. Chicken was not a re-use of the Psycho house.

Yes, it has some very similar features, but it was actually another facade house on the Universal backlot. This house was (and still is) on Colonial Street on the UCS backlot.

This and the Munster house were built for a 1946 movie called So Goes My Love. It was also Jimmy Stuart's house in the 1950 movie Harvey. The best place to see a clear view of the house that comes to mind is the 1958 Jerry Lewis movie Rock-a-Bye Baby.

The Psycho house clearly 'borrowed' various elements from this house. In fact, the tower top and upstairs windows seem to be identical. - I have never been able to figure out why or seen any mention of this in books written about the Psycho production. Perhaps these were stock units laying around in the Universal shops at the time- who knows. 

The Psycho house has been used in other productions, but TGAMC was not one of them. 

Er... I don't want to come off pompass about this one, I just didn't want anyone to go down a wrong road in researching this one. (been ther many time myself!)

Mark


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Bradleyfett said:


> Whoah! Slown down people: You are barking up the wrong tree here. The Simmons Mansion from The Ghost and Mr. Chicken was not a re-use of the Psycho house.
> 
> 
> . . . The Psycho house clearly 'borrowed' various elements from this house. In fact, the tower top and upstairs windows seem to be identical. - I have never been able to figure out why or seen any mention of this in books written about the Psycho production. Perhaps these were stock units laying around in the Universal shops at the time- who knows.



Hey, Bradleyfett!

Thanks for the info! I think you've got it correct in that there are probably stock units lying around that they use over and over again. The similarity is just too coincidental otherwise.

I certainly have no reason to disbelieve you. You seem to have the facts. I was going on what I had observed in the simillarities and what I read on a website (apparently not too reliable). :thumbsup: 

In anycase, I'll still be converting it (seeing as I'm most of the way there already).


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Hey, Bradleyfett!
> 
> Thanks for the info! I think you've got it correct in that there are probably stock units lying around that they use over and over again. The similarity is just too coincidental otherwise.
> 
> ...



So you are converting a PL Bates house kit? If so, then you do have a good start. Good luck with the project!

Mark


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Well, there is always a backup plan... how about a model of this?

http://digilander.libero.it/debibliotheca/Arte/hopper_file/slide0030_image072.jpg 

Actually, that is the picture Hitchcock told his people to copy...

Thanks for the info, I can toss those VHS screensnaps from "Ghost" now!

Hmmm... wonder if Captain C. has anything we can use for a Reluctant Astronaut kit...


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Percepto Records has been releasing Vic Mizzy soundtracks, and "The Ghost And Mr. Chicken" is suppose to be released later this year.

David.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know... sure looks like they were neighbors for at least a little while... see the vintage postcard below










I do know they moved the Psycho House all over the backlot at Universal for years. 

Cult


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Yep, that is the Harvey/TGAMC house (not the Psycho house). It is still on the backlot today next to the Munster house (although they have been rearranged a bit on a new street). 

Take a close look at the arrangment of the tower in relation to the wall just to the left of it- the tower sticks out much more on the Psycho house.

Yes, the Psycho house was moved twice since it was built for the movie in 1959. For several years it stood next to the lake where Jaws attacks the tram tour, until it was moved out to a more open area of the backlot for filming of Psycho 2 in the early 80s. This is where it still stands today.

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is a picture of the house from Mr. Chicken, Harvey, etc. This is how the house appears on the back lot today. The round window has been removed and various other subtle changes have been made. 

Mark


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I just got the Ghost & Mr. Chicken, How to Frame a Fig The Reluctant Astronaunt & The Love God yesterday on dvd. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, fellows!

The photos and other info is VERY enlightening! 

:thumbsup: I can't believe there is so much interest in the old Simmons' mansion but I'm very relieved to find that there are quite a few Don Knotts movie fans out there after all.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I LOVE those movies (Don Knotts is so versatile!). Gotta ask for those for Christmas -- and don't forget The Incredible Mr. Limpit!

:dude:


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> I just got the Ghost & Mr. Chicken, How to Frame a Fig The Reluctant Astronaunt & The Love God yesterday on dvd. :thumbsup:



Don't forget to keep an eye out for the Hill Valley town square from Back to the Future in How to Frame a Fig!

Mark


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

dada boy Luther!!!!!!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Don't laugh, but when I was just a wee lad The Ghost and Mr. Chicken kind of creeped me out.

Hmm, wouldn't a Don Knotts figure kit be cool? Hint, hint. Hint.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I was creeped out as a kid by the movie too... now I just gotta get that DVD

Steve


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

This is fantastic. I loved the old Don Knott's movies. The music always intrigued me too.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Before he quit "Andy Griffith", did you know Don Knotts wanted to make movies with Andy but Andy refused? They would have made a good team in movies as they were on tv.

Barney Fife would make a good kit. PL can have him stand next to their LIS robot. Mix tv genres.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Congratulations on your wise purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is only 65"!!!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Back to the Future town square - wasn't that used in Gremlins also?


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> Back to the Future town square - wasn't that used in Gremlins also?



Yes, it was! (among many others).

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Here are some pics of the Ghost and Mr. Chicken house model I did years ago in HO scale. Also in the album are pics of my Bates house and Munster house (both twice the size of the Polar Lites Psycho house kit):

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/lst?.dir=/Universal+Backlot+models&.view=t

Mark


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok Mark... .I'm blown away... how much of the backlot did you model? Got Notre Dame? 

Cult


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

In HO scale, I have done models of all of Colonial Street (about 20 houses including the TGAMC house), Denver Street (Western are), Courthouse square (Back to the Future). In larger scale (twice HO) the Psycho House, the Munster house, and several other Colonial Street Houses. I have also done a lot of models of the Florida studio/themepark backlot when I worked there as a model builder in 1990 when they were building the park.

Mark


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Mark,

I see that your Bates' house has a chimney....unlike PL's house that has no chimney.

...I'd like to see a roof shot, if you have one, to see the location....so I can add one to my PL Bates house.

OAB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Bradleyfett said:


> Here are some pics of the Ghost and Mr. Chicken house model I did years ago in HO scale. Also in the album are pics of my Bates house and Munster house (both twice the size of the Polar Lites Psycho house kit):
> 
> http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/lst?.dir=/Universal+Backlot+models&.view=t
> 
> Mark


Great models! _The Ghost & Mr. Chicken_ Simmons' mansion seems to have been added on quite a bit. Why is it the 'Allison' house now? New tenants?

I like the way you did the back. I was planning to leave mine unfinished in the back like a studio set.

BTW: Your Munsters' house pics made the theme song pop into my head and IT WON'T GO AWAY!!!!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Pygar said:


> .....
> Hmmm... wonder if Captain C. has anything we can use for a Reluctant Astronaut kit...


How about a tube of tooth paste?


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

origAurora buyer said:


> Mark,
> 
> I see that your Bates' house has a chimney....unlike PL's house that has no chimney.
> 
> ...


I don't have any top shots of the model right now. Here is a way to place it- looking at the front of the house, it should be just to the left of the left side of the tower, about halfway back.

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Great models! _The Ghost & Mr. Chicken_ Simmons' mansion seems to have been added on quite a bit. Why is it the 'Allison' house now? New tenants?
> 
> I like the way you did the back. I was planning to leave mine unfinished in the back like a studio set.
> 
> BTW: Your Munsters' house pics made the theme song pop into my head and IT WON'T GO AWAY!!!!


That 'addition' on the left side of the house was there back in the TGAMC days, but it was in line with the side of the house (rotated 90 degrees clockwise). It was altered in the early 80s when all the Colonial Street house facades were moved to the other side of the back lot.

The house has alwayse been referred to as the "Allison House". The facade was built for the 1946 movie 'So Goes My Love' and was occupied by in the movie by a character with the name Allison- hence the name. The Munster house was referred to as the Maxim house prior to the Munsters series for the same reason.

Yea, it was actually fun to build the houses as facades and weather the back. I also had some pics of the back of the facade to match.

Mark


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Bradleyfett said:


> That 'addition' on the left side of the house was there back in the TGAMC days, but it was in line with the side of the house (rotated 90 degrees clockwise). It was altered in the early 80s when all the Colonial Street house facades were moved to the other side of the back lot.
> 
> The house has alwayse been referred to as the "Allison House". The facade was built for the 1946 movie 'So Goes My Love' and was occupied by in the movie by a character with the name Allison- hence the name. The Munster house was referred to as the Maxim house prior to the Munsters series for the same reason.



Thanks for the info! Fascinating stuff! It's great to have such inside information on those great old sets :thumbsup:


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Thanks for the info! Fascinating stuff! It's great to have such inside information on those great old sets :thumbsup:


In the interest of perpetuating this esoteric subject, here is some more info on the GAMC house facade:

I caught a glimpse of a commerical for a a new show premiering on ABC this fall called Desperate Housewives. The show is set on a typical suburban street otherwise known as Colonial Street on the Universal Hollywood backlot. The TGAMC Simmons mansion is still there in the same place it has been since 1981, but it has been changed again-

The familiar Psycho-house-type tower (the one with the oval window) has been removed completly and has been replaced with an different angled roof. The house is also painted yellow. The new tower roof really changes the look of the house- its actually pretty good looking compared to the way it was altered for The Burbs, but now no one would recognize the house as the one from TGAMC.

Other tidbits about the show- the main character lives (dies, actually) in Beaver Cleaver's house (Its actually the house built for the Leave it Beaver movie in 1996, not the one from the original series). In this series, you'll also catch glimpses of the Munsters house and houses built for The Burbs (1989).

Mark


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think I saw the Munster's house on a movie recently: _Not Another Teen Movie _ (or something like that).


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think I saw the Munster's house on a movie recently: _Not Another Teen Movie _(or something like that).


I haven't seen that one, but its possible. I have seen the street show up in a lot of commericals lately too. The new (movie) Cleaver house seems to be getting used a lot lately- it has become the new centerpiece of the street. Probably because its the newest and most detailed set on the street.

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Nothing like resurrecting an old thread. You gotta love forums that keep stuff this old. I actually have a daughter older than this thread now...

Anyhoo...

I started a new build; a 1/48 scale version of the Simmons mansion from The Ghost and Mr. Chicken:

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157606834265226/

Hopefully it won't be another 4 years before I post an update!

Mark


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm glad you did...this has been a good read and a lot of history here...I happen to love House models...Haunted House models that is, I just ordered the Munsters House from CultTVman and I'm waiting for its' arrival to go with my Psycho and Addams Houses to create a Haunted Hamlet Dio...I always wished these were redone in a larger scale, (listen to me... I sound like one of those Jupiter II guys)...I always figured that the larger the scale the better the detail, have you got any Photos of the Munsters Mansion you could post to help me with some finer details? Again thanks for resurrecting this timeless post:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

At least the Hitchcock illo has a chimney or two...unlike the PL model kit...which has none.

BTW...I am origAurora buyer.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Great idea! Yes, these houses really come to life more in larger scales.

There's a couple shots of my 1/48 Munster house herer:
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601817191484/

I don't know if that will help- its not 'dressed' as the Munsters, but you can see some of the additional details.

Mark




mcdougall said:


> I'm glad you did...this has been a good read and a lot of history here...I happen to love House models...Haunted House models that is, I just ordered the Munsters House from CultTVman and I'm waiting for its' arrival to go with my Psycho and Addams Houses to create a Haunted Hamlet Dio...I always wished these were redone in a larger scale, (listen to me... I sound like one of those Jupiter II guys)...I always figured that the larger the scale the better the detail, have you got any Photos of the Munsters Mansion you could post to help me with some finer details? Again thanks for resurrecting this timeless post:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes Mark...That helps a lot, Thanks for posting those shots :thumbsup: By the way incredible workmanship...for a moment, in one picture, I wondered where you got a two story Pepsi can Very Cool 
Mcdee


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Yes Mark...That helps a lot, Thanks for posting those shots :thumbsup: By the way incredible workmanship...for a moment, in one picture, I wondered where you got a two story Pepsi can Very Cool
> Mcdee



Hehe- I've had that picture in my portfolio for over 10 years now and I almost always hear the same comment about the Pepsi can!

Thanks for the kind words! That model was a labor of love when I did it, and I'm treating the new 'Simmons Mansion' the same way.

The biggest difference between my 'clean' version of the Munster house and how it appeared on the series was the style of shingles and the missing peak on that middle window above the front door. The rest was just a matter of 'distressing' the house and front yard.

Mark


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

> Hehe- I've had that picture in my portfolio for over 10 years now and I almost always hear the same comment about the Pepsi can!


I figured it was just a leftover prop from "Honey, I blew up the baby". :wave:


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Some more updates:
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157606834265226/

I also ordered TGAMC on DVD today- in widescreen no less! I can't wait!

Mark


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

You also need to order the soundtrack to go along with it.

David.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Krel said:


> You also need to order the soundtrack to go along with it.
> 
> David.


Hehe... Already got it...

Mark


----------

